# Is international driving licence/permit necessary?



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I'll be moving Melbourne in June on a 457. I have been alloted an official car, which my employer will keep ready when we reach. They have been asking me to get an international driving permit/licence.
I hold a current licence form India in English. As per vicroads website, that should be sufficient for 6months for PRs and as long as necessary for temporary residents(like me).
Is it really necessary to get the intl.driving permit to drive in victoria, in my case? Is there any other purpose, for which it will be asked for, for instance, as an ID card?
Any advice from those with experience in this will be much appreciated
Thanks and regards
MH


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're on a temp visa (which you are) and as per Vicroads website you can keep your licence indefinitely. On saying that it's surprising what you need your aussie licence for (to send parcels overseas, mobile phone contract etc). You would have to use your passport for these sorts of things if you haven't got an aussie licence.

It's up to you really. Personally I'd get it changed.

Dolly


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I plan on switching my license - luckily it is a UK driving license and not a South African one as I don't have to take the test


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'll be moving Melbourne in June on a 457. I have been alloted an official car, which my employer will keep ready when we reach. They have been asking me to get an international driving permit/licence.
> I hold a current licence form India in English. As per vicroads website, that should be sufficient for 6months for PRs and as long as necessary for temporary residents(like me).
> Is it really necessary to get the intl.driving permit to drive in victoria, in my case? Is there any other purpose, for which it will be asked for, for instance, as an ID card?
> ...


Your Indian license should be fine as long as it is in English.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Think it differs from state to state - for example for VicRoads website:

_"The requirement to change your overseas driver licence to a Victorian driver licence depends on whether your stay in Victoria is temporary or permanent.

If you are in Victoria on a temporary visa, you can drive on your overseas driver licence (it must be current and valid) for an indefinite period provided your overseas driver licence is in English (or you have an accompanying English translation or International Driving Permit).

If you are in Victoria on a permanent visa issued under the Migration Act 1958, you may drive on your overseas driver licence for:

* six months from the date you first entered Australia (if the permanent visa was issued before you entered Australia); or,
* six months from the date when the permanent visa was issued to you (if the permanent visa was issued to you in Australia)

If you want to continue driving in Victoria after this time you must hold a valid Victorian driver licence.
New Zealand residents who hold a current licence are treated as interstate drivers."_


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am in PR visa and can drive with Indian licence only for 3 months after that i have to take a test and change.
Here in Queensland Indian Internation licence in not valid.


----------

